# Why do female dogs pee so much?



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

I didnt have this problem with my male....She squats and soaks everything...Thank god I have tile, she goes atleast 10 times a day in the house, I keep the mop at bay... How do you train your female dog to stop peeing so much in the house... and she poos alot too...I dont know where shes getting the food to poo.. I feed her twice a day, she loves water though. Her tail wags crazy when she drinks...I dont think shes sick or anything because she isnt lethargic or anything and shes hyper...I praise her when she goes outside, but the minute she comes in she does it....the minute I turn my back she goes...in every corner of the house...she just doesnt get it.. any tips?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think part of it is the difference it position. A males stream splashes when it hits the ground, where as females squat right down to it and pee, no splashing.

How are you feeding? You should have SET feeding times followed by SET potty times. the same every day all the time. Don't leave her water down for her freely if you think that may be a problem also. Maybe look at how much you are feeding her as well and what quality of food. If she is pooing a lot it means she is not getting much out of her food and there is a lot of filler/waste in it. Do you think she may be a happy pee'er? when she gets excited might tinkle a little too much.

Just some ideas!


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> I think part of it is the difference it position. A males stream splashes when it hits the ground, where as females squat right down to it and pee, no splashing.
> 
> How are you feeding? You should have SET feeding times followed by SET potty times. the same every day all the time. Don't leave her water down for her freely if you think that may be a problem also. Maybe look at how much you are feeding her as well and what quality of food. If she is pooing a lot it means she is not getting much out of her food and there is a lot of filler/waste in it. Do you think she may be a happy pee'er? when she gets excited might tinkle a little too much.
> 
> Just some ideas!


I havent seen her get excited and pee...Like if I come home she knows to run to the back door to go out... i feed her nutro large breed puppy.. the silver bag... I think its decent food.. She does drink alot of water but I was told that they should always have water available..But I think shes like me, I drink water when Im not even thirsty..and she drinks alot!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't ever noticed differences between a male and female's peeing habits lol. I guess just watch more closely and pay attention. Like what bedlam said.. set a feeding time and don't leave water out for her to drink. Also, when you see them sniffing you should take her out to pee. She may have the mindset that the house is an okay place to pee now. Try using treats as well as praise when you take her outside to go potty.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Water should be left down at all times UNLESS you have a dog that will drink themselves sick. I had a dog that would CONSTANTLY drink until he got so bloated he could barely move. YOu can also try a water bottle, like ones they use for rodents only bigger size (like maybe rabbit size) that way she can't get as much water at one time.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

konked said:


> I haven't ever noticed differences between a male and female's peeing habits lol. I guess just watch more closely and pay attention. Like what bedlam said.. set a feeding time and don't leave water out for her to drink. Also, when you see them sniffing you should take her out to pee. She may have the mindset that the house is an okay place to pee now. Try using treats as well as praise when you take her outside to go potty.


I havent tried the treat praising when it comes to outside.. she is a very intelligent dog.. At 3 months she knows how to sit and paw already..

but out of all of my dogs, and I've raised 4 including her... she pees the most. I take her out she pees and sometimes she doesnt poo... I come inside, turn my back for about 5 mins step outside my room and step right in pee... turn the corner.. surprise poo!...take her outside she does nothing because she did it in the house... I've caught her squating before said NO!!!!!!! grab her take her outside.. she does nothing..so I know the key is to praise when she does it outside...and get mad when she does it inside...but its been going on now for 2 months!!! im sick of mopping and picking up poo in every corner... and shes the first dog I had that poos twice in a row... shell poo walk and poo again... everytime her poo comes in pairs!


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> Water should be left down at all times UNLESS you have a dog that will drink themselves sick. I had a dog that would CONSTANTLY drink until he got so bloated he could barely move. YOu can also try a water bottle, like ones they use for rodents only bigger size (like maybe rabbit size) that way she can't get as much water at one time.


thats how she drinks...she dips her whole mouth in and jus drinks and drinks tail wagging... she loves water jus as much as food...then she runs away comes back takes a sip, goes and comes back and sip again..uggh


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fury is a crazy water drinker and I don't leave the water down anymore. At first I left the water down but as you have describeed it was horrible. I don't have tile on ALL my floors so carpet cleaning is expensive. I give her water when I get up in the mornings along with food and then take her out. When I get home from work around 2 I give her more water and take her out. When we are home all day I'll give her more water than usual because she loves it so much and I can keep an eye on her. Before bed she is fed and watered again unless it has been down all day and is then taken out. Been doing this now for a mo. and the accidents are considerably way less than before.


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Fury is a crazy water drinker and I don't leave the water down anymore. At first I left the water down but as you have describeed it was horrible. I don't have tile on ALL my floors so carpet cleaning is expensive. I give her water when I get up in the mornings along with food and then take her out. When I get home from work around 2 I give her more water and take her out. When we are home all day I'll give her more water than usual because she loves it so much and I can keep an eye on her. Before bed she is fed and watered again unless it has been down all day and is then taken out. Been doing this now for a mo. and the accidents are considerably way less than before.


I could never feed mines at bed time. she goes int he cage and leave all kinds of ncie surprises in the morning... tis crazy because most dogs dont like to go in there own space, she doesnt mind ti at all.. shes a dirty dog...she pees in her cage and poos in the corner in her cage all the time


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

napsndreds said:


> I havent tried the treat praising when it comes to outside.. she is a very intelligent dog.. At 3 months she knows how to sit and paw already..
> 
> but out of all of my dogs, and I've raised 4 including her... she pees the most. I take her out she pees and sometimes she doesnt poo... I come inside, turn my back for about 5 mins step outside my room and step right in pee... turn the corner.. surprise poo!...take her outside she does nothing because she did it in the house... I've caught her squating before said NO!!!!!!! grab her take her outside.. she does nothing..so I know the key is to praise when she does it outside...and get mad when she does it inside...but its been going on now for 2 months!!! im sick of mopping and picking up poo in every corner... and shes the first dog I had that poos twice in a row... shell poo walk and poo again... everytime her poo comes in pairs!


Well, it sounds like you're doing the potty training as well as you can hmmm... Maybe she just wants attention. Maybe she thinks that pottying anywhere results in attention. Bad/good attention probably doesn't matter to her, so don't get mad at all when she has an accident. If that might not be it stop the praising her dirty deed altogether i guess. Just walk her until she does her business and don't praise.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

napsndreds said:


> I could never feed mines at bed time. she goes int he cage and leave all kinds of ncie surprises in the morning... tis crazy because most dogs dont like to go in there own space, she doesnt mind ti at all.. shes a dirty dog...she pees in her cage and poos in the corner in her cage all the time


Then her crate is too big. Stand up, turn a tight circle, lay down. No more space than that. 
personally I feed once in the morning at 7am, and at night at 7pm, let hem run around play poo outside and bed at 9. No accidents in the crates, ever. If you feed at night you need to leave enough time for them to poo/pee before you crate them.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with Bedlam. My kids are crated and rotated so everyone is on a schedule. I don't feed Fury after 8 and we are in bed by 10 so she gets play time anbd she sleeps good at night.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think your problem is gender-based. My 4-year-old girl pees probably 3 times a day, maybe 4. My 16-month female does about the same. Our boy does a few more than that because he likes to take shorter pees in different spots. 

3 months old? A little puppy is going to pee that many times in a day. And dogs housebreak at different rates. Loki was housebroken by the time she was about 5 months old. Terra had accidents all the way up until she was probably a year. And it wasn't because I was doing anything different, but because she simply wasn't ready to be housebroken. 

Don't rush this pup. Just be consistent and she'll get the picture eventually. In the meantime, restrict her freedom and her water. She only needs about an ounce of water per her body weight, and she doesn't need to drink it all at once. Lots of praise when she potties outside.


----------



## tewluv52 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 2 month old pit named Sadie. She is doing the same thing she goes to the bathroom often in the house but I am being patient and my family and I are trying to make sure she goes out more. And I like the idea of the bell on the door Im going to try that.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Could your pup possibly have a urinary infection?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is what I was going to say. I also would have suggested to the op that it sounds like a UTI not an obedience problem.
8 weeks is really young how often do you put her outside to go potty? They need to go after they wake up, after they eat, after they play, and several times in between. The more time they spend outside the easier it will be to potty train them. Also do you have a crate? where does she stay at night?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

How old is this pup? Also, how much space is in the crate? Having a crate that is too large is often mistaken as having a dirty dog. Also, make sure there is nothing in the crate with the pup, no bed, no blanket, nothing. If the pup can pee and poo on something absorbent and then move the soiled item aside, this will encourage the behavior. If your dog is truly a dirty dog I can offer some other suggestions, but if we are talking about a 12 week pup in a big crate with blankets and beds, the problem is the situation not the dog. SO once we know more, we can probably offer some more advice.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

UGHHH dirty dogs!! I had one and had to sell her, I could not keep cleaning her crate everyday with as many dogs as I have. She was only in her crate overnight or a few hours a day and it never failed she would pee everyday. After I made sure it was nothing medical we placed her with a family that she could be out in the house all day and never crated. She has had no issues in the new house it was just the crate she wanted to pee in!! Those dogs are the hardest I think


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> UGHHH dirty dogs!! I had one and had to sell her, I could not keep cleaning her crate everyday with as many dogs as I have. She was only in her crate overnight or a few hours a day and it never failed she would pee everyday. After I made sure it was nothing medical we placed her with a family that she could be out in the house all day and never crated. She has had no issues in the new house it was just the crate she wanted to pee in!! Those dogs are the hardest I think


Raisin is a dirty dog, it is very frustrating, and we have made some lifestyle changes to deal with it. Luckily it's poo not pee, so more easily cleaned, but not a joy. We put in dog doors (fine for a pug, not so much for a pit bull), we even had multiple crates so we could take her out and clean up at night without the reward of freedom, just popped her in a fresh one that was ready and waiting. That didn't help, so she sleeps on the bed lol, and I'd say we have it 98% under control. If we go out when we are at my mom's, with no dog doors, she will often leave a gift at the door, but when we are here there are more people, and she's rarely alone.

The biggest problems are figuring out if it's a health issue, or a matter of age and not being able to hold it, or if they are a dirty dog. I think many people have the wrong sized crates, or overestimate a pup's ability to hold it, and it just makes the problem worse. I think you have to have a very flexible lifestyle to be able to deal with it. Even though I'm home nearly 24/7 to take the dogs out, if I run to Walgreens and Raisin has to go she goes on the floor (only poo), it's just something we deal with.

At first I thought it was my fault, that I wasn't housetraining her correctly, but I have since housetrained 3 more dogs, and never had a problem. Honestly I think she swings to the dopey end of the curve as far as brains are concerned lol.

I would never suggest chopping a hole in your door, or rewarding the behavior by putting the dog on the bed, until all other options have been explored. We struggled with Raisin for more than a year before we gave in and decided to make changes because we love her, and have the time to work it out. We had her tested for all kinds of issues, thinking maybe she had a nerve issue and didn't know she was going or something. We struggled with the crate forever. We got it as under control as possible, and then dealt with the rest.

When we still had Lady I would rotate who stayed in the crate when we went out. Thrall was the only dog I trust in the living room, so he stayed out in there behind a gate, and since Raisin pooped in front of the door she either stayed out in the kitchen/living/spare bedroom side of the gate with access to the dog doors, or she was in the crate and Lady stayed out. She would often poop in the crate, but we dealt with it, not fair to lock Lady up every time because Raisin can't hold it lol.

When she's out and we come home, she gets super happy to show us "good girl no poopies" when she didn't go.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Funny,cause I thought my male peed more then my female.
Bruno use to make messes in his kennel,but he hasn't in quite a while now. I think after his last mess(which I have pictures of) he decided it wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## de_los_santos (Aug 17, 2010)

I am having the same problem with my 10 week old pit, Alice. She gulps water any chance she can get, and she pees ALL THE TIME, and not just little dribbles but big puddles. She sometimes even pees as she's walking without even squatting. At first I thought she might have a bladder infection or UTI or something. But I took her to the vet for her booster shots yesterday, and the vet said that the peeing was a common trait among pit bull puppies. He said that just when you're about to either get rid of them or kill them, they stop. I've been limiting her water intake recently and it has been helping.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Melody was not potty trained until she was a year which was only a month ago , some dogs just develop at a different rate I have had her tested for UTI and had a ultra sound done as well to make sure she was okay. One thing that has helped slow her down on the water is we put ACV in our water for the dogs and she won't gulp the water and will only drink when she needs water now and that has helped tremendously but honestly some dogs are just slower then others. Also making sure her crate is not too big should only be able to stand and turn around in it since we've made sure the crate was the right size and letting her out like she was an 8 week puppy for a while and slowly going longer and longer with limited water and the ACV and Now FINALY she is potty trained but never punish a dog for a mess just say No loud when they are peeing infront of you otherwise just make sure you clean the spot well so there is no scent for them to think thats a pee spot. And always praise for peeing Outside!! Good luck with your pups just remember to be patient and they are babies they take time to learn a real time line of being trained is somewhere between 5-7 months I believe, so just keep at it and be positive.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

de_los_santos said:


> I am having the same problem with my 10 week old pit, Alice. She gulps water any chance she can get, and she pees ALL THE TIME, and not just little dribbles but big puddles. She sometimes even pees as she's walking without even squatting. At first I thought she might have a bladder infection or UTI or something. But I took her to the vet for her booster shots yesterday, and the vet said that the peeing was a common trait among pit bull puppies. He said that just when you're about to either get rid of them or kill them, they stop. I've been limiting her water intake recently and it has been helping.


Did the vet test her for a UTI? They can't tell just by looking at them.


----------

